# [ZYNADDSUBFX] Problème au lancement

## mp342

Bonjour,

J'essaie le logiciel de synthèse de son zynaddsubfx. Lorsque je le lance pour la première fois, tout ce passe bien mais un fois que j'ai quitté, impossible de le relancer:

Le processeur se met à 100% et rien ne se passe, pas même le moindre message.

Si je détruit le fichier de conf .zynaddsubfxXML.cfg, je peux relancer le logiciel mais je perds toute ma config.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de se qui se passe ?

Marc.

----------

